# First 50g Mbuna Setup



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone.

After about 3 months of trawling this forum for info I have decided to set up a dwarf mbuna tank. I have successfully kept and bred Kribensis for 2 years so I am familiar with tank maintenance regime...etc

I have a Fluval Roma 200 which is 40x16x22 inches and equivalent to about 55 gallons. I have also got a APS 2000+ filter which should cycle the tank 10x per hour.

Having not kept mbuna before I need a little help with stocking compatability (really don't want my tank turning in to a war zone)!

I was thinking:
12x cynotilapia zebroides jalo reef
4x pseudotropeus saulosi
4x idotropheus sprengerae (Rusty)

I think is should work as I intend to keep all species in a 1:3 male to female ratio.

From what I have read the Saulosi are the most aggressive of these three species but all are pretty peaceful in mbuna terms? My other concern is that the tank might be slightly overstocked?

Any advice or suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Its good you understand maintenance. And I must say I have never seen a tank with those dimensions, interesting.

I would only do 2 species in a 40" long tank. Maybe you could do more or maybe you should only do one species. I am not going to give too much advice on number of species because I am not certain with this tank size.

I don't think that is over stocked, well it depends. I am guessing you like the jalo reef the most because of how many you want. I would have a 1M:4 or more females for each species.

I have been told that saulosi and zebroides should not be kept together because of the blue-barring, but I have yet to hear a story when they haven't behaved together. When someone tells me otherwise with an actual experience I will have to change my mind.

When you buy your fish I suggest buying them as juveniles. If you do this buy double the amount you want of females. So if you want 4 females, buy 8 juveniles (hoping for a 50% chance of female or better). If you have extra females that just means better breeding.


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah Jalo Reef are my favourite buy ideally want three species. I'm in the Uk so tank dimensions might be a bit different here.

I think I'm right in saying that the footprint of my tank actually bigger than a 55g in the US. Mine is 40x16 = 640 vs 48x13 = 624 but I guess it does not have the extra length.

Are Jalo Reef and Saulosi a not good together because of X-breeding or aggression? Any ideas what might make a good replacement for the Saulosi if they need to go?

Thanks


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

It is supposedly because of aggression between the males. The females of each species look absolutely nothing a like.

Basically for mbuna a better footprint is judged by the length and of course the width is important, but in your case yours is not as good as a 55G. You might be able to do 3 species, but I am not one to say so.

If saulosi did need to go or just to be cautious of aggression I would not add a different blue barred species because that would be the same complex as the zebroides x saulosi mix. 
Maybe Yellow Labs (Labidochromis caeruleus Lions Cove), which is usually a peaceful fish like all the others you have listed. 
Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep" is a blue male with yellow females, I absolutely love this species and I hope to get it soon. I don't know how common they are in the UK, but they are extremely rare in the US.

Don't go with a fish that gets over 6", I would try to find fish that max at 5" or less and avoid the more aggressive Metriaclima. I don't think Membe Deeps are known to be aggressive. Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" Magunga is a look a like of the Membe Deep, but the males are more blotchy. They get to be close to 6" so maybe they aren't the best choice for your tank.


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.

Meme deeps look very nice but again hard to get over here. I will aim to try 3 species and put a lot of rock work in the tank. If there are problems my LFS would happily take back the trouble makers.

Labs are a good idea and defo a possibility. I was also considering Red Zebra. Another choice was Pseudotropheus elongatus Neon Spot but I have heard theses can be quite aggresive? Do you have any experience of these?


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also does anyone have a preferred substrate for these fish? I use coral sand for my other fish which they seem to like.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

For substrate, go with sand. Pool filter sand is popular. Whatever type you choose, go with a grain size of 20# or larger and wash the heck out of it.

Cynotilapia 'Jalo reef' are gorgeous fish, but the females will be a dark purplish grey blue. I think they're attractive in their own way. A group of those and some L. Caeruleus 'lions Cove' or 'nkhata bay' would look nice. Or just a massive colon of P. Saulosi would be great. I think doing 3 species is pushing it. You could add a colony of Synodontis Lucipinnis to add a fish that fills a different niche.


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok, jalo reef plus one other speciesism maybe Jalo reef species tank?

I had not seen that type of yellow lab before will it be much bigger than the jalo reefs?

Also does anyone have experience with keeping pseudotropheus elongatus neon spot. Are they nutters?

Thanks


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a ps. elongatus variety and it was one of the most aggressive mbunas I've ever owned. I think they would be too much for this sized tank.

Personally, I think ps. soulosi and albino ps. socolofi would make a cool setup. I would probably go with 6-7 soulosi and one male along with 5-6 albino socolofi and one male. The socolofi do reach 6" but that will primarily just be the males and they are a somewhat mild species but can hold their own.


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas and advice so far. I am leaning towards a colon of 3 Jalo Reef males and 9-12 female. I think the males are the best looking mbuna out there and the females look interesting too (in their own way).

I want three males because I hear that two can be trouble as the larger simply pick on the smaller. With three it should spread the aggression and provide interesting viewing as the three males compete. The tank will have a lot of rock work / hiding spots.

I am also thinking about going for a 3d background. I have found this one which is only max 3inches http://aqua-maniac.com/400-grey-rock-ba ... s_Y43ggGc0

I can hide all the pipe work behind the background which I think will improve the look. I intend to slant ith background slightly forwards at the top of the tank and flush with the rear of the tank at the bottom. This will retain the footprint but also provide more interstibg lighting angles.

Does anyone have experience of fitting these backgrounds and maintaining a tank with one of these? Also I am not sure how to agitate the surface and improve circulation as the inflow and outflow will be concealed behind. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You'll have to cut a hole(s) for the return to the tank. Use a hole saw. Not sure what an APS filter is, but backgrounds work well with canister filters. Cut several intake holes as well, siliconing plastic mesh over these.

Check this out http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/install_3d_bg_pt1.php


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

It is a canister filter (All Pond Solution ef2000+) any idea about circulation / surface agitation. Someone suggested using a powerhead but I've never used one before?


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

P.s. Thanks for the link to that article, v interesting.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an aquatop - which is basically the US version of the APS - and I really like it. If the APS comes with a spraybar you should be ok for surface agitation. As far as water circulation you will have to play that by ear and see if you need it. I added a circulation pump to my 75G tank because there were dead spots where detritus was collecting. If you do find that you need one go for either a circulation pump or a powerhead that has a circulation pump mode such as the Maxi-Jet. I have an Aqueon circ pump and its ok, kinda noisy tho. Many ppl on this site use Hydor Koralias and really like them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would do a simple PVC piping setup and tee your return. Cut holes near the surface of the background with a hole saw, keeping mind final water level. Space out both returns equally. I think you'll find that this alone will give you sufficient agitation.

+1 on Hydor


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

From what you guys are saying a 3d bacground will work? Do you guys think that a jalo reef species tank will be a good setup? I will do lots of rock work.

I intend to get 25 jalo reef juveniles with the aim of having 3-4 males and 9-15 females. I have a v good LFS that will take back any excess males. I want a peaceful tank if possible.

In the UK 4x jalo reef will cost £25 ($41) So not cheap!

They are my favourites and ithink the tank will look great. I will post some pictures once I have it up and running.

Thanks for all of the help /advice.

CB


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a cool tank. Good luck.


----------



## chazzatron1985 (Jan 7, 2014)

What does tee your return mean?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A pipe tee. It branches off a single pipe 2 directions.


----------

